# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας 2015

## kostas salonika

Καλσπερα παιδια..κατι αρχισε να φαινεται σιγα σιγα...ολοι μερα βαμβακι στο στομα ολο και πιο πολλοι μεσα στην φωλια..

----------


## amastro

Πολύ ωραία και τα πουλάκια και τα κλουβιά. Το "σύστημα παρακολούθησης" όλα τα λεφτά.
Τα ζευγάρια δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να τα είχες ενώσει;

----------


## kostas salonika

Το συστημα παρακολουθησης ειναι δικτυακη ασυρματη καμερα παρακολουθησεις με περιστροφη..περιμενω να ετοιμαστουν τα πουλια 100% και μετα να τα ενοσω..
ακομα ενα ζευγαρι η θυληκια ολοι μερα ειναι με νημα και βαμβακι στο στομα αλλα δεν την βλεπω να μπαινει στην φωλια καθολου μπορει να μην της αρεσει...
Ας πει κανεισ την γνωμη του..

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Δημήτρη αυτά τα πλαστικά λουλούδια που βάζετε στο κομμάτι που είναι οι φωλιές είναι για decor ή έχει κάποια άλλη χρήση για τις καρδερίνες ??
Πολύ ωραία πάντως !
Καλή συνέχεια !!! :Happy0065:

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα φυτα που ειναι στην φωλια ειναι για καλυψη της φωλιας οπως στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον..τα υπολοιπα τα βαζω και γιατι μου αρεσει και γιατι θελω τα πουλια μου οσο πιο πολλοι να εχουν πρασινο...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχά κατάλαβα !
Απλά σκέφτηκα πως επειδή τα πουλιά αυτά είναι εκτροφής , δεν θα έχουν την απαίτηση του όσο πιο φυσικό γίνεται !
Αλλά καταπληκτικό και για decor σε κλουβιά !!! :Rolleye0012: 

Συγνώμη για το παραπάνω off topic , καλή συνεχεια !!!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια ! εκανα ξεχωρο θεμα ,γιατι το αλλο ηταν με το δικο μου αντιστοιχο αντικειμενο και μονο και μολις υπαρξει παρουσιαση και αλλων προσπαθειων ,θα κανουμε και ενα ενιαιο για ολο το φορουμ ,οπου ολοι θα ενημερωνουμε (οσοι θελουμε ) με τις εξελιξεις πιο συνοπτικα 

Τα πουλακια ειναι σε πολυ καλο δρομο ,αλλα γνωμη μου ,παντα θεωρητικη απο οσα εχω ακουσει απο εμπειρους και την μικρη πειρα της περυσινης χρονιας ,θα ελεγα οτι επειδη το θηλυκο φαινεται οκ ,να κανεις την ενωση ,γιατι συνηθως τα αρσενικα επιλεγουν το χωρο της φωλιας και δινουν το τελικο οκ .Θα ελεγα μαλιστα οτι αν το αρσενικο σε αυτο το χωρο εχει υπαρξει μονο αριστερα ,τοτε ειτε να βαλεις τη φωλια προς τα εκει ή αν δεν θελεις να βγαλεις αυτη που εχεις ,να βαλεις και μια προς τον αρσενικο και στην πορεια θα δεις αναλογα με τις εξελιξεις ,ποια θα αφαιρεσεις

----------


## jk21

αν σε καποιες φασεις που παει τερμα δεξια ,ειναι στο σουπιοκοκκαλο οπως μου φαινεται  (το εκανε συχνα ) τοτε να τα ενωσεις και αμεσα μαλιστα .Το Θηλυκο δειχνει φουλ ετοιμο ,που φοβαμαι μην δεις κανενα αυγο κατω αβατευτο συντομα

----------


## kostas salonika

Ναι και γω ήμουν έτοιμος να τα ενόσω απλός είπα να περιμένω μέχρι Δευτέρα ...αλλά όπως τα βλέπω και γω αύριο πρωί θα τα ενόσω με και θα βάλω 2η φωλιά και νήμα γιατί εχω μόνο βαμβάκι τώρα....

----------


## jk21

και αυτο σου κανει .φοβαμαι μην αρχισει και μαδιεται το θηλυκο .στην δικια μου εχω ηδη δει να ενοχλει το φτερωμα της ,παρολο που εχει διαφορα ειδη υλικου και φωλια δεν φτιαχνουν προς το παρον 

βεβαια να ακουσεις πρωτα και γνωμες εμπειροτερων

----------


## tasos-mo

Εγω λογω ασθενειας αρσενικου φλωρου εβαλα χωρισμα και η φλωρα ηταν τοσο ετοιμη που μαδησε καποια πουπουλα απο το στηθος της αν και ειχα υλικο για φωλια μεσα...
Οποτε και εγω ειμαι της λογικης να το βγαλεις...επισης και αυτο που λεει ο jk, να επιλεξουν μαζι την φωλια, γιατι και να την ξεκινησει η θηλυκια ο αρσενικος οταν τα βαλεις μαζι κατα 90% θα την χαλασει..καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## kostas salonika

Και ενα βιντεο απο εμενα...Ακαταλληλα σημεια για ανηλικους στην αρχη και στο 3:25 του βιντεου...εχει στις ρυθμισεις ανάλυση 720p

----------


## G.T

σουπερ.....καλη συνεχεια.....στο δευτερο βατεμα.....αποτυχαμε η μου φανηκε? :rollhappy:

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν ξέρω....εμένα μου φαίνετε ότι έγινε η δουλειά....

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα σημερα ο αρσενικος ειναι καπως επιθετικος...ενω ειδα καποια βατεματα το πρωι και μερικα στισηματα τις θηλυκης και ο αρσενικος να κοιμαται ορθιος μετα ειχε αυτην την συμπεριφορα..
<span style="color: rgb(68, 68, 68); font-family: Roboto, sans-serif; font-size: 16px; line-height: 24px;">

----------


## johnrider

Aυτήν την συμπεριφορά έχω και εγώ από ένα ζευγαράκι,  ενώ μπαίνουν στην φωλιά με φιλάκια και γλύκες κάποιες στιγμές τον πιάνει τρέλα.
Καλομελέτα κι έρχεται

----------


## kostas salonika

Τι έρχεται ;;άρχισαν να κάνουν φωλιά....ο αρσενικός μερικές φορές κάνει καταλήψεις μέσα στην φωλιά...

----------


## johnrider

Eρχονται οι απογονοι.Oλα όσα γινονται αυτην την στιγμη εγω τα βρισκω φυσιολογικα δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις για κατι.

----------


## kostas salonika

Εγώ σκέφτηκα να τα χωρίσω 2-3 μέρες μεχρη να τέλειοσει η φωλιά ....

----------


## jk21

μην πειραξεις τιποτα !!!

----------


## kostas salonika

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Καλησπέρα παιδιά καλο μήνα...η φωλιά ειναι έτοιμη εχω να την δώ να βάζει υλικό σχεδόν 2 μέρες...την έχει δώσει πολύ ύψος πολύ ποιο πανό απο το καλάθι και δεν και παρα πολύ βάθος ...

----------


## antoninio

...μην ανησυχεις..οταν αποφασισει να κατσει θα κατεβει το νημα και θα κανει μικρη τρυπουλα στη μεση...εχει μεγαλη συμπαθεια στο βαμβακι η καρδερινουλα σου...μπραβο και καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## kostas salonika

Ναι...έχει φάει 1 πακέτο βαμβάκι ...δεν σταμάτησε να ασχοληται μαζί του...

----------


## jimk1

Καλη αρχη και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Κωστα !!! μπραβο πανω απο ολα στα πουλακια ! ευχομαι να γεμισεις μικρουλια !!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Να πω πως ένα ακόμα ζευγάρι απο τα 3 ετοιμάζεται...είδα σήμερα να βάζει νήμα στη φωλιά...αλλά κάποιο Βατεμα ακόμα δεν έγινε αναμένουμε στο 1ο αυγά και στο 2ο βατεματα...ειναι αισιόδοξος για φέτος ....

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο σου Κώστα σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...να πω πως εμείς ακόμα περιμένουμε το το αυγό χωρίς ακόμα να έρχεται....ενώ η φωλιά ειναι έτοιμη χωρίς να πρόσθετη μέσα υλικό ....κοιμάτε το βράδη πανο στην φωλιά αλλά όχι μέσα ....δεν ξέρω μήπως την έχει ενοχλήσει κάτι ...περιμένουμε

----------


## jk21

Κωστα πιστευω οτι ολα πανε καλα και απλα θα ερθει και η στιγμη που περιμενεις ,οταν αυτα θα ειναι ετοιμα

----------


## ninos

Θα έρθει και το αυγό  :Happy:  Υπομονή....

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια..δεν ξερω αμα φταιει κατι..παρατηρώ εδω και 2 μερες των αρσενικο να ανεβαινει στην φωλια να καθεται μεσακαι να ανοιγοκλείνει τα φτερα του χωρις ομως να την πειραζει και να μην αφηνει την θηλυκια καν να πλησιάσει..η θυληκια παει στην φωλια μονο οταν ο αρσενικοσ καθεται στο απεναντη κλαδι και ειναι μακρια της...τα βατεματα εχουν τελειωσει εδω και μερες η φωλια ειναι ετοιμη...την δευτερη φωλια που δεν έχουν πλησιάσει την αφαίρεσα..στο 1ο video ειναι ο αρσενικος στην φωλια..στο 2ο ειναι λιγα λεπτα μετα το 1ο video η συμπεριφορα τους..



<span style="color: rgb(68, 68, 68); font-family: Roboto, sans-serif; font-size: 16px; line-height: 24px;">

----------


## jk21

να βατεψει θελει ... για καποιο λογο του κανει ξαφνικα τη δυσκολη ,αλλα κυνηγι στις καρδερινες ειναι μεσα στο παιχνιδι απο οσα εχω ακουσει .Το θεμα ειναι γιατι συμβαινει αφου πρωτα ηταν οκ  ....

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν ξέρω αυτή η συμπεριφορά ειναι όλη μερα...αμα την χορός  μόνη να γεννήσει;;η θα γεννήσει και θα τα σκεπαση ;;

----------


## kostas karderines

η γνωμη μου ειναι να τα αφησεις οπως ειναι.ειναι φουλ πυρωμενος ο κυριος!ετσι εκαναν και τα δικα μου και τωρα εχουν σχεδον ολα τα ζευγαρια αυγα!νορμαλ μου φαινετα!ολα τα ζευγαρια ετσι ειναι μια τσακωνονται μια τα βρισκουν μια θελει μια δεν θελει!!!!οταν ειναι ετοιμη και κατσει στην φωλια δεν την σηκωνει με τιποτα!μονο να εχεις τον νου σου στον αρσενικο οταν με το καλο κανει τα αυγα!εσυ αποφασιζεις!

----------


## ninos

έτσι κάνουν και τα δικά μου και μόλις το θηλυκό κάνει το πρώτο αυγό, θα αντιστραφούν οι ρόλοι και το κυνήγι θα το τρώει ο αρσενικός.

----------


## kostas salonika

Πόσες μέρες κάνει για να γεννήσει κάποιο πουλι;;άλλες χρονιές αφού τέλειοναι την φωλιά μετά απο 2 γένουςαν..

----------


## ninos

Αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να το γνωρίζει.

----------


## jk21

...  εκτος αυτου ,πιστεψε με Κωστα : αυτα τα περιεργα ,αυτη η αναμονη ,αυτες οι αλλαγες ,αυτες οι δυσκολιες ειναι που εξιταρουν τους εκτροφης της καρδερινας και οχι μονο αυτους που το κανουν με ονειρο την επεκταση της εκτροφης τους ,αλλα ακομα και σε αυτους που ξεκινουν στην αρχη με την σκεψη .... α αν μου κατσει και βγαλω πουλια ,θα κονομησω (μειωνονται σιγα σιγα ,γιατι οι με αναλογη σκεψη επιδιδονται πια στο σπορ του φωλεοκατεβασματος που αποφερει ,περισσοτερα .... )

Κατσε και απολαυσε το και το μονο που θα πρεπει να σε νοιαζει καπως ,ειναι να ειναι καλα στην υγεια τους οι γονεις και αν βγουν μικρα ,τοτε και εκεινα

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά να είστε καλα ..κάνουμε υπομονή όσο χρειαστεί

----------


## kostas salonika

Και ακόμα περιμένουμε...κάνουμε κάνουμε φωλιά αλλά αυγό τίποτα...

----------


## jk21

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά να είστε καλα ..κάνουμε υπομονή όσο χρειαστεί


.......   :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

Άφησε τα στην ησυχία τους και συνέχισε να έχεις υπομονή!!! Καποια πουλια πανε πιο πισω ειδικα εαν είναι πρωταρικα!

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα αφήνω δεν τα πειράζω...εχω και μια δεύτερη φωλιά έτοιμη και περιμένουμε....

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλη συνέχεια τότε κωστα και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχεις σύντομα επιτυχία!

----------


## cockas

Είσαι όντως σε καλό δρόμο αυτά με τα μαλωματα με τον αρσενικό στην φωλιά κ τέτοια μην σε νοιαζουν απλα άστα στην ησυχία τους κ όλα θα γίνουν κ τα δικά μου τα ίδια κάνανε και τώρα κλωσσάει η θυληκια μια χαρά

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...στο 1ο το ζευγάρι περιμένουμε ακόμα αυγό..
το 2ο ζευγάρι εχει περίπου 2 βδομάδες που τα Ένωσα...ενώ όταν τα Ένωσα μετά απο μια μέσα και ο αρσενικός και η θυλικια άρχισαν να κάνουν φωλιά μετά απο 3-4 μέρες άρχισαν τα μαλώματα και την θυλικια να μην κάνει άλλο φωλιά ...και όλοι μερα των αρσενικό να την Κηνηγαει...μετά παρατηρισα πούπουλα στην κλούβα και κατάλαβα ότι κάτι δεν παει καλα...και ετσυ εχθές έβγαλα των αρσενικό απο την κλούβα και τον κρέμασα πανο στην κλούβα σε ένα κλούβακι...απο την στιγμή που τον χώρισα και μετά απο 2 ώρες η θυλικια άρχισε πάλη να ασχολείται με την φωλιά και σήμερα ειναι δε πόλοι προχωρημένο επίπεδο και να μην σταματάει σήμερα όλοι μερα...λέω να τα αφήσω 4-5 μέρες χωριστά η μόλις κάνει την φωλιά των βάλω πάλη μέσα...;;;

----------


## jk21

αν τα ενωσεις ενω θα εχει κανει φωλια ,πιθανοτατα ο αρσενικος θα την χαλασει ή θα πειραξει το αυγο οταν το κανει .Κατι μου λεει οτι δεν θελει τη θεση που επιλεγει η θηλυκια ή θελει τελος παντων να περασει το δικο του .Παρομοια κατασταση εχω συναντησει σε αρκετους φιλους και στο ενα δικο μου ζευγαρι .Δεν σου λεω οτι θα πετυχει αλλα ειτε θα εβαζα και αλλη φωλια εκει που κουρνιαζει ο αρσενικος ή (αν δεν εβγαινε ακρη ... ) θα εβαζα τον αρσενικο για βατεμα για λιγη ωρα ,οσο θα μουν εκει να μην πειραξει το αυγο οταν το κανει (αν προλαβεις να το βγαλεις ) και να προλαβω να το αλλαξω με πλαστικο μεχρι να κατσει μονιμα η θηλυκια 

παντως δεν θα τα κρατουσα χωριστα αρκετες μερες 

υποθετω θα χεις γνωμες και απο παιδια που ηδη ειχαν παρομοια εμπειρια στο παρελθον και σου πουνε πιο εγκυρα

----------


## kostas salonika

Μέσα στην κλούβα εχω 2 φωλιές το 1ο νήμα στην 1 φωλιά έβαλε ο αρσενικός μετα ξεκίνησε να βάζει στην ίδια η θυλικια μετα είχε νήμα και στις 2 φωλιές και κλείνει η θυλικια περισσότερο στην άλλη που δεν είχε βάλει ο αρσενικός νήμα...απο εκεί πέρα έβλεπα των αρσενικό να παει και στις 2 φωλιές αλλά περισσότερο σε αυτήν που είχε βάλει στην αρχή αυτός...τώρα όσο αφορά για το χωρισμα του αρσενικού είδα πολλα πούπουλα και γιαυτο των έβγαλα κάποιο Βατεμα δεν είδα...και ξανά λέω μόλις των έβγαλα η θυλικια ασχολείστε όλοι μερα με την φωλιά ....τώρα να των βάλλω των αρσενικό να βατεψει και να τον ξανά βγάλω πιστεύω ειναι λίγο δύσκολο γιατί ειναι 1.20 η κλούβα και τα κάνω άνω κάτι τα πουλιά...αμα εχει βατεψει ο αρσενικός και των βγάλω η θυλικια γεννάει Μονή της;;

----------


## jk21

ναι μπορει μετα τα αυγα να ειναι ενσπορα με ενα βατεμα με το πρωτο αυγο ,απλα δεν ειναι δεδομενο .Δυνατον αλλα οχι δεδομενο

εγω θα αφηνα μια φωλια αυτη που θελει ο αρσενικος βγαζοντας την αλλη δυο μερες χωρις να την χαλασεις .Αναλογα τι θα κανουν βλεπεις για μετα

----------


## kostas salonika

Αμα οαρσενικος 1-2 μερες βατεψει και χωρίσω των αρσενικό υ θυλικια Μονή της γεννάει;;θα βάλω των αρσενικό να δώ αντιδράσεις πάλη αμα δώ ότι παει στην φωλιά την βγάζω και δώ πάλη μαλώματα ...

----------


## jk21

Κωστα εγω δεν εχω την εμπειρια να εχω το θαρρος να ρισκαρω πουλια που εχουν ηδη βατευτει αρα τα πανε οκ .Ισως η θηλυκια αντιδρασει 

θα σου πουνε τα παιδια

----------


## antoninio

Μονη γεννάει η θυληκη δεν έχει θέμα..θέμα θα ειχε αν ηταν ταιριαγμενη με τον αρσενικό..απο αυτά που λες μέχρι τώρα δεν τον θέλει..στη θέση σου θα αφήνα μαζι τα πουλια μηπως βατεψει και μετα θα μαζευα τα αυγα μην τα σπασει..οταν τελειωνε με τα αυγα θα τον απεσυρα...και κατι αλλο..θα εβγαζα την φωλιά που θέλει η θυληκη..στις καρδερίνες ο αρσενικός διαλέγει μέρος..το κυνήγι είναι στο παιχνιδι εκτός αν δεις ακραία πραγματα..ίσως ετσι τελικα ηρεμηση ο καρδερινος..όλα είναι πιθανά αλλά και απιθανα

----------


## ninos

Ίσως να έπρεπε να το άφηνες, αφού οι τσακωμοί (καμιά φορά όντος άγριοι) είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι και τελικά να τον χωρίσεις με το που έρθει το πρώτο αυγό. Μην περιμένεις να σταματήσει το κυνηγητό ο αρσενικός, αφού αυτή είναι η φυσιολογική, για την εποχή, συμπεριφορά του. Πιστεύω οτι κάποια στιγμή θα την άφηνε να φτιάξει την φωλιά και μάλιστα θα παρατηρήσεις οτι οταν η θηλυκια μπαίνει στην φωλιά, ο αρσενικός δεν την πειράζει. Με το που έρθει το πρώτο αυγό, οι ρόλοι συνήθως αντιστρέφονται.

Τώρα βέβαια απο την στιγμή που η θυλικιά έχτισε την φωλιά, δύσκολα να τον αφήσει να την βατέψει. Εαν είσαι σίγουρος ότι η θηλυκια έχει βατευτεί, να τα αφήσει ως είναι, δηλαδή χώρια.

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...το 1o ζευγάρι την έβλεπα την θυλικια εχθές όλοι μερα να ειναι πανο απο το σουποιο κόκκαλο και στο grit και την φωλιά να ειναι έτοιμη ...σήμερα παω πριν απο λίγο πάνω και βλέπω μέσα στην φωλιά ένα κίτρινο υγρό το οποίο ξεράθηκε...μήπως ήταν χωρίς κέλυφος;;μήπως το έσπασαν αλλά αμα το εσπαναν δεν έβλεπα κάπου τσόφλι;;δίνω εδώ και καιρό ασβέστιο στο νερό...να πω ότι κάθεται συνέχεια στην φωλιά ...

----------


## johnrider

Αυριο πρωί πρωί 7-8  πας να τσεκαρεις εαν  καθεται στην φωλια περιμενεις να βγει, εαν σου εκανε αβγο το παιρνεις και βαζεις πλαστικο.

----------


## kostas salonika

Το βάζω πανο σε βαμβάκι;;και σε τι θερμοκρασία περίπου;;

----------


## jk21

*Η φύλαξη και επώαση των αυγών*

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κ Δημήτρη.

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά ...έγινε το αυγό και σήμερα και έγινε αλλαγή με πλαστικό..λογικά το 1ο το έσπασε ο αρσενικός..κάθεται κανονικά στη φωλιά ...

----------


## johnrider

Tην ιδια διαδικασια θα κανεις αυριο, συνηθως την τριτη ημερα ανεξαρτητως εαν εσπασε το πρωτο κοιμαται στην φωλια.εαν σου κοιμηθει μεσα στο τριτο την τεταρτη ημερα επιστρεφεις τα δυο που πηρες προς μεσημερακι αφου σηκωθει μονη τις απο την φωλια για φαγητο.

την παραπανω διαδικασια εκανα τις προαλλες που μου ειχε σπασει το πρωτο καποιο απο τα πουλια και προς το παρον ολα πανε οκ με 4.

----------


## kostas salonika

Ωραία τα ακολουθώ όλα κατα γράμμα...το αρσενικό δεν θα το χωρίσω ;;

----------


## johnrider

> Ωραία τα ακολουθώ όλα κατα γράμμα...το αρσενικό δεν θα το χωρίσω ;;


Σε αυτο σηκωνω τα χερια ψιλα εγω δεν τον χωρισα γιατι δεν παιρνει χωρισμα η κλουβα.
απο την στιγμη που καθισε  στην φωλια και βγαινει για φαγητο εχει το νου  στην προστασια τις φωλιας μην παει ο αρσενικος και τα κανει ομελετα.

----------


## ninos

Εάν έχεις οπτικό χωρισμα, εγώ στην θέση σου θα τον χώριζα, ώστε να δω τελικά και ποίος είναι ο "δράστης" που έσπασε το αυγό

----------


## kostas salonika

Μάλιστα...θα δώ τώρα 2 μερες αμα εχει πειραχτεί το πλαστικό και θα δώ τι θα κάνω ....σήμερα ήταν το 2ο αυγό αύριο θα ειναι το 3ο άρα την Παρασκευή θα επιστρέψω τα αλλά 2 που πείρα...

----------


## kostas salonika

Ναι εχει χωρισμα στην μέση απο την μια η θυλικια απο την άλλη ο αρσενικός ...και εγώ αυτό είχα αυτό ήθελα να κάνω να τον χωρίσω ...

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά ...έγινε και σήμερα η αλλαγή του 2ου αυγού ....

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο κωστα είσαι σε καλό δρομο!

----------


## kostas salonika

Μακάρι φιλε μου...παρακολουθώ τώρα 2 μερες των αρσενικό αμα πλησιάζει την φωλιά και δεν εχει παει ούτε στιγμή ....σκέφτομαι να μην βγάλω των αρσενικό απο μέσα και ο θεός βοηθός ...πιστεύω ειναι 50-50 να των χωρίσω και να τα παρατήσει η θυλικια η να των αφήσω και να τα σπάσει ....

----------


## antoninio

> Μακάρι φιλε μου...παρακολουθώ τώρα 2 μερες των αρσενικό αμα πλησιάζει την φωλιά και δεν εχει παει ούτε στιγμή ....σκέφτομαι να μην βγάλω των αρσενικό απο μέσα και ο θεός βοηθός ...


..το νου σου..εαν εχεις λογους να ανησυχεις βαλε χορισμα αλλα να βλεπονται οταν τελειωσει με τα αυγα......κατα την διαρκεια αλλα και κατα το ταισμα νεοσσων μπορει να του τη δωσει και να πυρωνει και θα εχεις προβλημα...

σε ενα ταιριαγμενο ζευγαρι παει και ο αρσενικος στη φωλια...το βραδυ συνηθως κοιμαται διπλα η μπροστα απο την φωλια....εαν δεν παρατηρησεις κατι τετοιο να προσεχεις....ισως και να ειναι ηρεμος για την ωρα....στην θεση σου θα εβαζα χορισμα εφοσον δειχνει αδιαφορος..εμπειρικα στο λεω.....

----------


## jk21

Κωστα οταν εχω παρομοια προβληματα και γω ,δεν ειναι ασφαλης η γνωμη μου ,αλλα* αν κατσει μονιμα* η θηλυκια και δεν βλεπεις τον αρσενικο απο τωρα να εχει εμφανως τα αυγα ως στοχο ,πιστευω μετα δεν θα εχεις θεμα

----------


## antoninio

> Κωστα οταν εχω παρομοια προβληματα και γω ,δεν ειναι ασφαλης η γνωμη μου ,αλλα* αν κατσει μονιμα* η θηλυκια και δεν βλεπεις τον αρσενικο απο τωρα να εχει εμφανως τα αυγα ως στοχο ,πιστευω μετα δεν θα εχεις θεμα


ισχυει αυτο Δημητρη αλλα κοιτα τι επαθα εγω σε μια κατασταση τετοια παλια...οταν εσκασαν τα αυγα ταιζε κανονικα η μαμα με αυγοτροφη 2 φορες την ημερα..ελα ομως που ετρωγε και ο αρσενικος συνεχεια και πυρωσε φουλ με αποτελεσμα τραγικο.....γι`αυτο πρεπει να δει καποια σημαδια οτι ταιριαζουν καθως οι καρδερινες ειναι απροοπτες...τα λαθη μου ειναι οδηγος μου σημερα....

----------


## jk21

και ο δικος μου ετρωγε περυσι φουλ ,αλλα δεν πυρωσε ... στην αρχη ηταν ζωηρος ... οταν αρχισε να τρωει ,που ξαναμπηκε στον χωρο με τα μικρα στην 6η μερα ,δεν μου ειχε δειξει τετοια σημαδια 

μπορει να εχεις και δικιο αλλα πες με ξεροκεφαλο , θεωρω οτι το αυγο δεν εχει λογο να πυρωσει περισσοτερο απο ενα λιπαρο μιγμα σπορων ,που ετσι κι αλλιως ταιζονται οι καρδερινες .Η  διατροφη ειναι το συμπληρωματικο στοιχειο στην διεγερση των αδενων των αναπαραγωγικων ορμονων  ,οχι το βασικο που ειναι η αυξηση των ωρων του ηλιακου φωτος και η συνυπαρξη με το αντιθετο φυλο ,ειδικα οταν αυτο κανει καλεσματα στο ταιρι του

----------


## kostas salonika

Βλέπω ο αρσενικός δεν πλησιάζει την φωλιά όταν αυτή κατεβαίνει να φάει....όσον αφορά στο ταίριασμα....δεν των εχω δει να ανεβαίνει στην φωλιά να ταΐσει ούτε όταν ειναι κάτω η θυλικια κάποιο ταισμα...αλλά πολλές φορές των αρσενικό όταν αυτήν κλωτσάει αυτός κάθεται κάτω απο την φωλιά στο κλαδάκι σαν φύλακας για ώρες όπως και το βράδη που κάθεται στο ίδιο σημείο...αμα ήταν να πειράξει κάποιο αυγό δεν θα πειράζε τα πλαστικά ;;

----------


## vasilis.a

τα πλαστικα δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις αν τα πειραζει οταν δεν εισαι εκει.μπορει να τα τσιμπαει οταν δεν τον βλεπεις αλλα δεν μενουν σημαδια για να καταλαβεις.ειναι εντελως απροβλεπτα τα πουλια.θα μπορουσε να μην πειραζει τα αυγα στην αρχη αλλα να τα σπασει λιγο πριν την εκκολαψη.γνωμη μου ειναι να τον αφησεις μεσα για τωρα και οταν βαλεις τα αυγα να παρακολουθεις.

----------


## kostas karderines

Κώστα εγω τα αρσενικά τα βγαζω αν και πολλές φορές τα χρεωνουμε αδικα! Απλα εγω δεν εχω τον χρόνο να παρακολουθώ τι γίνεται την εποχη τις αναπαραγωγής για να προλάβω τυχον στραβες! Εαν ειχα χρόνο πιθανων να μην τα εβγαζα!και οταν λεω τα βγαζω εννοώ ότι βαζω χωρισμα!

----------


## kostas salonika

Απο τι μου λέτε μάλλον κλείνω στο να χωρίσω αύριο των αρσενικό και θα επιστέψω τα 2 αυγά που πείρα...και ο θεός βοηθός

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...σήμερα στις 15:00 χώρισα τελικά των αρσενικό και επέστρεψα τα αυγά...σύνολο αυγών με το σημερινό 3...την θυλικια δεν την είδα να την ένοιαξε κιόλας που χώρισα των αρσενικό αυτήν προτού να κάνω ένα μετρό έκατσε στην φωλιά τις...

----------


## kostas karderines

Αφού εκατσε στην φωλιά είσαι ο.κ! Τέρμα τώρα τα πειράματα, καλη επιτυχία!

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ. Πολύ

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά....το 1ο το ζευγάρι τελικά έμεινε στα 3 αυγά και 1 το σπασμένο 4 στο σύνολο...να πω ότι κλωτσάει όλη μερα..το 2ο ζευγάρι εχει έτοιμη την φωλιά και περιμένουμε...και το 3ο το ζευγάρι επιτέλους μετα απο 10 κιλά νήμα και βαμβάκι που εχει ξοδέψει στο πάτο της κλουβας σήμερα είδα νήμα μέσα στην εξωτερική φωλιά και όλο περισσότερο την θυλικια να μπαινοβγαίνει...μακάρι να σταματήσουν η βροχές και να σκοτεινιάζει απο της 5 το απόγευμα να δούμε τι θα γίνει ... :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Κωστα !!!


Σορρυ και για το μπερδεμα ... το τελευταιο ποστ που ειχα κατα λαθος ανεβασει εδω ,το μετεφερα στον σωστο Κωστα χαχαχα

*Η δικια μου προσπαθεια*
πως λεμε τι Λωζανη τι Κοζανη .... ε ετσι τι Salonica τι Αthens ; χαχαχαχα

----------


## kostas salonika

URL][IMG][/IMG]
Εμείς εδώ στην αναμονή...
Το 3ο ζευγάρι κάτι κάνει στην φωλιά του...

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...όταν τα θυλικα κλωσσανε τα βάζουμε να κάνουν μπάνιο;;κάπου διάβασα ότι τα βάζουν να κάνουν μπάνιο 1-2 μερες πριν την εκκόλαψαν των αυγον για να υπαρχει υγρασία στην περιοχή της φωλιάς...

----------


## ninos

Καλύτερα να ψεκάσεις το κλουβί και να βρέξεις λίγο το μπαλκόνι ή την αυλή, εάν είσαι εξωτερική εκτροφή

----------


## kostas salonika

Ειμαι εσωτερική...αυτήν την στιγμή εχω 37%υγρασια...Πέμπτη περιμένω να σκάσουν τα αυγά...έβαλα σήμερα μπανιερά έκανε μπάνιο κανονικά ....να βρέχω το κλουβί γύρο γύρο και μέσα ;;

----------


## ninos

Εγώ αυτό με την μπανιέρα το φοβάμαι, γιαυτό σου είπα να ψεκάσεις λίγο το κλουβί με ένα ψεκαστηρι .  Πάντως με 37%  δεν είσαι στα ιδανικά ποσοστά,  αλλά δεν είσαι χάλια. Σκέψου κιόλας ότι από αύριο απόγευμα χαλά ο καιρός και θα είναι βροχερός

----------


## antoninio

...καποτε ειχα βαλει μπανιερα και εγω επειδη ετσι ειχα ακουσει....το αποτελεσμα επανω στα πουπουλα το αυγο κολλημενο... και παει!!!!...κανε οτι λεει ο Ninos..βρεξε τον χωρο γυρω γυρω και το μπαλκονι αρκετες φορες κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας.....αφου θες υγρασια και εφοσον σου εχει μπει η ιδεα...εγω παντως δεν βρεχω καθολου και δεν εχω προβλημα...βεβαια εχω αυστηρο προγραμμα διατροφης πριν και μετα για να εχω μια ισσοροπια,ουτε πολυ αλλα ουτε και λιγο ασβεστιο..

----------


## kostas salonika

καλημερα παιδια....εχουμε και λεμε...το 1ο ζευγαρι απο τα 3 αυγα που ειχαμε μεχρι το τελος του κλωσιματος βγηκαν τα 2 τα οποια ειναι ειναι τωρα 2 ημερων το 3ο αυγο δεν ξερω καν που πηγε και τι εγινε..φωτο θα βαλω σε λιγες μερες να μην τα ματιασετε  :Happy: 
2o ζευγαρι στην αναμονη..
3ο ζευγαρι πριν 4ης μερες ειχαμε κανει αυτην την φωλια..


και σημερα μετα απο 4ης μερες εχουμε αυτο το αποτελεσμα..

----------


## kostas salonika

Παιδιά ένας φίλος εδώ θεσσαλονικη εχει μεταλλαγμένα και η μάνα τα παρατάει μετα την 5 η μερα σιγά σιγά και δεν ταΐζει ειναι τώρα 3 ημερών...αμα τα βάλω στην δικιά μου που εχει τα μικρά και ειναι ίδιες μερες λέτε να τα δεχτεί;;θα τα ταΐσει;;ειναι 2 πουλακια τα δικά του...

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ θα τα έβαζα ασυζητητί και θα ειχα τον νου μου!και εαν ειχα την δυνατότητα θα τα έβαζα λίγο πριν νυχτώσει ενα ενα ο ι και τα δύο μαζί, το έχω κάνει!δικιά η απόφαση!

----------


## kostas salonika

Φοβάμαι να μην παρατήσει τα δικά της...

----------


## kostas karderines

Δοκίμασε και βάλε το ενα να δεις τι θα κάνει!είναι και στο πουλι!και πως ζουνε ακομα του φίλου σου??? Τα ταΐζει ο ίδιος?

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά....άργησα να απαντήσω γιατί εχθές ήμουν δουλειά και σήμερα τώρα ξύπνησα...ο φίλος λεει ότι τα πρώτα μικρα που βγήκαν μετα την Πέμπτη μερα τα παρατάει...ταυτά τώρα με τα πρώτα λεει ότι έχουν 2 μερες διάφορα και ειναι ακόμα ζωντανά...και μου λεει αμα δεν τα ταΐσει αύριο το πρωί θα σε πάρω τηλ...

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...τελικά δεν το ρισκάρω να τα βάλω και να χάσω και τα δικά μου...ευχαριστώ Κώστα για της συμβουλές...

----------


## antoninio

> Εγώ θα τα έβαζα ασυζητητί και θα ειχα τον νου μου!και εαν ειχα την δυνατότητα θα τα έβαζα λίγο πριν νυχτώσει ενα ενα ο ι και τα δύο μαζί, το έχω κάνει!δικιά η απόφαση!


και εγω το εχω κανει..οπως τα λεει ο κωστας..ενα ενα απο το απογευμα και θα τα δεχθει..αφηνε και λιγη ωρα να περναει...δεν μετραει το πουλι...στοματα ανοιχτα βλεπει και ταιζει...

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ...αύριο μερα δαχτυλιδωματος και ειναι σε διλημα τι να κάνω ..να βάλω η να μην βάλω...το λέω απο την άποψη ότι ακούω απο πόλους ότι φέτος ειναι περίεργη η χρόνια γενικά...

----------


## ninos

Η γνωμη μου είναι πρώτα να κοιτάξεις να βγάλεις πουλάκια,  ώστε  να φτιάξεις τα ζευγάρια σου και μετά τα δαχτυλίδια. 

Εγώ είχα αγοράσει,  αλλά πάλι δεν εβαλα με όλα αυτά που γίνανε φέτος. Έχω πάρει τώρα κάποια ανοιχτού τύπου και θα τα βάλω μόλις κλαρωσουν

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ πολύ (ninos)..

----------


## antoninio

...απο τα χρονια που ασχολουμαι με την καρδερινα φετος δεν βαζω...παντα ειχα προβληματα,ακομα και απο γονεις που φορουσαν δαχτυλιδι...εγω προσωπικα δεν πουλαω ,δεν παω σε διαγωνισμους,καθαρα και μονο για το χομπυ μου..οποτε φετος δεν ρισκαρω με τα δαχτυλιδια...ωραια η ιδεα του δαχτυλιδιου δεν λεω αλλα........αν στραβωσει,δεν πα να εχεις ριξει σπορους στη φωλια,δεν πα να τα εχεις καλυψει με τραυμαπλαστ στο χρωμα του δερματος....την πατησες...ετσι κι αλλιως αν θελησεις να ανταλαξεις πουλια βρες ανθρωπους χομπυστες και ανταλαξε..ολοι ξερουμε ποιος βγαζει πουλια και ποιος οχι...

----------


## kostas salonika

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Αντώνη...και αυτό θα κάνω δεν θα βάλω....

----------


## kostas salonika

καλημερα παιδια....απο το πρωι εβλεπα τα πουλια απο την camera και θυλικια με τα 2 μωρα δεν καθοταν στην φωλια απλος ανεβαινε εβλεπε ταιζε και εφευγε παλη....ανεβηκα να δω τι γινετε και ο ενας νεοσσος νεκροσ μεσα στην φωλια..το αφαίρεσα και εμεινε ενας..αλλα η θηλυκια δεν καθεται στην φωλια
[IMG][/IMG]
και αυτο ειναι το ζωντανο..
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Κωστα κοιτα για ψειρες μην τυχον και αν δεν επιστρεφει ανελαβε να ταισεις αμεσα ,αν δεν υπαρχει παραμανα .Απο οτι βλεπω ,πρεπει να το βαλεις  και καπου με θερμοκρασια τοπικα πανω απο 30 βαθμους (κατω απο λαμπα ή κατι σχετικο) γιατι ειναι μικρο  ακομα 


οτι και να πω .... θα καταλαβεις σε λιγο που θα γραψω στο  δικο μου θεμα ....

----------


## kostas salonika

Είδα για τυχόν ψείρες δεν είδα κάτι...δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ ούτε με ταισμα στο χέρι αλλά ούτε και έχω παραμανα αυτήν την στιγμή..σε λίγο που θα παω σπίτι θα ξέρω τι έγινε με το άλλο πουλάκι και αμα ταΐσε η έκατσε στην φωλιά ...

----------


## kostas salonika

Το καλο τώρα που ήρθα σπίτι είδα ότι η θυλικια ειναι μέσα στην φωλιά ...το πρωί θα δείξει αμα ζει και πως τα παει...

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά...τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε και το 2ο πουλάκι...

----------


## kostas karderines

Την ειδες ποτε να ταΐζει?

----------


## kostas salonika

ναι κωστα την ειδα..αλλα ειδα και τον σακο γεματο πολλες φορες ειδικα με perles

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Κωστα

----------


## kostas salonika

Τα είδα και για μαύρη τέλεια και δεν είχαν κάποιο σημάδι...τώρα μπορεί να σταμάτησε να ταΐζει κιόλας...παντός μέχρι 4-5 μερα τα είχα δει τα πουλακια ταισμενα...θα αφήσω τα πουλιά 4-5 μερες χωριά και μετα θα ξανά προσπαθήσω...πιστευω ετσυ πως παει ο καιρός με παίρνει ...

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγω δεν θα τα χωριζα!δεν υπάρχει λόγος! Θα τους έβαζα νήμα και θα τα αφηνα, αυτα ξέρουν πότε και τι πρέπει να κάνουν!

----------


## kostas salonika

Απλός ο αρσενικός ειναι ήδη χωρισμένος απο την στιγμή που ειχε κάνει το το τελευταίο αυγό...

----------


## kostas karderines

Ξηλωσε την παλιά φωλιά και ριχτον μέσα,τρώει σηδερα τωρα!γιατί μετα απο 4 μέρες???και αφού χωριζεις τον αρσενικό μόλις κάνει το δεύτερο αυγο απομονωσε τον!

----------


## kostas salonika

Θα κάνω μια καθαριότητα αύριο το κλουβί και θα τα ενόσω...

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι κωστα και πιστεύω πολύ σύντομα!

----------


## jk21

> Απλός ο αρσενικός ειναι ήδη χωρισμένος απο την στιγμή που ειχε κάνει το το τελευταίο αυγό...



*Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica 2014 ποστ 229  .....*


δες το θεμα και πιο νωρις πριν την γεννηση του πρωτου νεοσσου να καταλαβεις τι ειχε γινει 


Αν μας ειχες γραψει (εκτος αν το εκανες και δεν το προσεξα ) οτι ειχες χωρισει τον πατερα ,θα ειχα προλαβει να σου πω να δοκιμασεις να τον γυρισεις .Η θηλυκια σου απλα μαλλον τον ηθελε πισω και σταματησε να ταιζει οπως ταιζε  .....

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά .... μπορεί να έγινε κατι τέτοιο και με μένα ... γιατί την είδα και γω να πηγαίνει προς τον αρσενικό να δίνουν φιλάκια αλλα να μάλονουμαι κιόλας .... το εχω ακούσει και γω αυτό και είπα να τον βάλω και να δώ αλλα λέω μετα ααφου μαλώνουν γιατί να το κάνω ...σε ποια μερα των μικρών των βάζω μέσα.;;

----------


## jk21

Κωστα αυτο που χρειαζεται ,ειναι καθημερινη παρατηρηση ,γιατι καθε πουλι εχει το δικο του χαρακτηρα ,αλλα και επηρεαζεται απο συγκυριες (περιββαλον κλπ ) .Παντως απο δικια μου προθεση και συμφωνη γνωμη εμπειρου εκτροφεα (βασιζομενη σε εμπειριες και οχι απλα σκεψη ) ειχα σκοπο μια δυο μερες μετα το συμβαν ,ετσι κι αλλιως να εκανα δοκιμη επαναφορας .Μετα την 5η με 6η μερα ,δεν ειναι ευκολο να παρει ενα μικρο με το ραμφος και να το μεταφερει ο πατερας και ειναι λιγοτερο επικινδυνος και τοτε ειναι η στιγμη που μπορει να δοκιμασει καποιος αλλα με δικια του παρουσια ,ωστε να δει αντιδρασεις .ο κινδυνος τραυματισμου στη φωλια ,δε σταματα ποτε .Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δυσκολα θηλυκα φτανουν το μεγαλωμα μεχρι τελους και ακομα και να βγουν τα μικρα στο κλαρι ,δυσκολοτατα θηλυκο τα απογαλακτιζει .... εκει θα επρεπε να υπαρχει πατερας να συνεχιζει .... σε μικρα που δεν εχει μεγαλωσει ειναι σχεδον απιθανο να συμβει ταισμα απο αρσενικο εκτος φωλιας

δυσκολα θα βρεις ζευγαρι καρδερινες χωρις καυγαδακια .Πολλους τους ανησυχουν ,πολλοι λενε οτι αυτο στις καρδερινες ειναι ...υγεια !

----------


## kostas karderines

Η αποψη μου φιλικα παντα ειναι οτι Θεωρώ πάντως πιο πιθανό να ειχαν κατι τα πουλακια εκ γενετής η κατι αλλο να συνεβει παρα να σταμάτησε η θυλικια να ταΐζει επειδή ειχε χωρισει τον αρσενικό και απο την στιγμή που είχε ήδη ξεκινήσει εδώ και δυο-τρεις ημέρες.προσωπικά πάντως δεν έχω χάσει με αυτον τον τρόπο πουλακια! Όπως επίσης απο την οποία δικιά μου εμπειρία μικρή μεγαλη δεν έχει σημασία δεν θεωρώ καθόλου δύσκολο τον απογαλακτισμο τον νεοσσών και γενικότερα να φέρει σε επιτυχία το μεγάλωμα η θυλικια μονη της! Εξαιρέσεις βέβαια παντα θα υπάρχουν!

----------


## kostas salonika

καλησπερα παιδια...Το 3ο ζευγαρι μου βλεπω καιρο την θηλυκια μου παραξενα...εχει κανει 2 φωλιες που της εχει ετοιμες καθεται συνεχειαστην μια αλλα και πολλες φορες στον πατο του κλουβιου λιγο να φουσκονει..δεν την εποιανα τοσο καιρο μηπως ηταν να γεννησει..σημερα την εποιασα και ειδα αυτην την κοιλια...
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

προσωπικα δεν βλεπω κατι ανησυχιτικο .Ουτε πρησμενα εντερα ,ουτε αδυνατη ,ουτε παχουλη .Το συκωτι πιο ψηλα ,αν δεν ειναι πιο σκουρο απο οσο δειχνει η φωτο ,δεν νομιζω να εχει θεμα .Οπως και να εχει ακομα και αυτο να ειναι διογκωμενο ,δεν εχει πρησμενα εντερα και δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση με ατοξοπλασμα

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη ειναι σαν μπάλα η κοιλιά της...λες και εχει αέρα μέσα που την πάτησα λίγο...

----------


## jk21

Ισως να μπερδευει η φωτο

βρασε χαμομηλι αν εχεις ,οπως βραζεις για ανθρωπο και διελυσε αφου στραγγισεις  2 gr esb3 στο λιτρο νερου

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα...τελικα σημερα η πιο πανω θηλυκια μου εκανε ενα αυγο..παρα που την επιασα καθεται κανονικα στην φωλια...αλλα το αυγο που το ειδα δεν εχει καθολου μαυρα στιγματα πανο..
μιλησαμε για το ζευγαρι αυτο στο αρθρο #46 - 47 τελικα και απο τις 2 φωλιες που ηταν ετοιμες γεννησε εκει που την εδειχνε ο αρσενικος..
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Σταματησε το esb3 αν το εχεις ηδη ξεκινησει .Δεν πειραζει αν πηρε λιγο εντος της ημερας 

δωσε ασβεστιο στο νερο για μερικες μερες .Μου χες γραψει για μαλακη κοιλια και δεν περιμενα να ηταν αυγο 

Μαλλον ασπορο πρεπει να ειναι ,γιατι ακουω απο πιο εμπειρους οτι τα χωρις πιτσιλιες ειναι μαλλον αβατευτα

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν πρόλαβα να δώσω esb3...εδώ και περίπου 3ης βδομάδες την δίνω 4 φορές την εβδομάδα ασβέστιο (calsi-lux)
Και εγω γιαυτο έγραψα ότι δεν έχουν στίγματα γιατί ετσυ εχω διαβάσει...να δούμε τα επόμενα...

----------


## jk21

τοτε δωσε 2 μερουλες συνεχομενες , για καλο και κακο .Δεν νομιζω να εχει θεμα

----------


## johnrider

Είχα αβγά χωρίς πιτσιλιές και όλα ήταν γόνιμα.

----------


## kostas salonika

Θα δώ αύριο τι θα κάνει...και αμα ειναι θα περιμένω 7 μερες και θα κάνω ωοσκόπηση...

----------


## kostas salonika

Τελικά εχει πιτσιλιες....

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...τελικά έκανε ένα αυγό το πουλάκι....αφου έκανε ένα την έβαλα εχθές ένα ψεύτικο και ένα ψεύτικο σήμερα να δώ αμα κάτσει στην φωλιά το βράδυ...θα περιμένω λίγες μερες να δώ αμα εχει σπόρο και μετα τα βγάζω....

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα....
το 1ο ζευγάρι που ειχε τα 2 μικρα που ψωφισανε και είχε σπάσει το 1ο αυγό και χώρισα των αρσενικό...σήμερα έκαναν πάλη το 1ο αυγό.δεν πείραξα τον αρσενικό καθόλου τώρα και ότι γίνει έγινε...είπα να βάλω ψεύτικο και να τα επιστρέψω τα κανονικά στο 3ο αλλα δεν το έκανα...
το 2ο ζευγάρι το τελευταίο και 4ο αυγό έγινε στης 22/6...μέχρι προχθές ειχε 4 αυγά παω σήμερα να δώ και βλέπω 3 αυγά και περιμένουμε σήμερα αύριο να σκάσουν τα 3 που έμειναν....
το 3ο ζευγάρι ενώ έκανε 1αυγο για 2 μερες δεν έκανε και ετσυ έβαλα 2 ψεύτικα για να καθίσει μήπως και αυτό το 1 ειχε σπόρο και παω σήμερα και βλέπω ότι έκανε και άλλο..σταμάτησε για 2 μερες και μετα ξανά έκανε...
τωρα εχω 3 ζευγάρια με αυγά...

----------


## johnrider

Απο το δευτερο ζευγαρι σου για ρίξε μια ματια στο πατωμα για νεοσσo  μηπως το πεταξαν.

----------


## kostas salonika

Προσπάθησα να δώ αλλα δεν είδα κατι....τωρα μήπως εχει πέσει μέσα στα νήματα δεν ξέρω ....

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ... 1ο ζευγάρι 3ο αυγό σήμερα με των αρσενικό μέσα των βλέπω ήρεμο να ταΐζει την θυλικια καμία σχέσει με την πρώτη φορά ... 
2ο ζευγάρι απο τις 22 που έκανε το τελευταίο αυγό σήμερα 14 μερες ακόμα δεν βγήκαν μάλλον ασπορα θα περιμένω άλλες 2 μερες και μετα θα τα βγάλω δεν ξέρω αμα τα ξανά αφήσω να ζευγαρωσουν γιατί νομίζω ειναι λίγο αργά και δεν θέλω να τα ποιαΣει τίποτα πτερορεια με αυγά η μικρα ... 
3ο ζευγάρι κλωσαει τα 2 δικά τις αυγά και 2 πλαστικά

----------


## ninos

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## kostas salonika

Τελικα ασπορα τα αυγά τελικα ήταν 5 τα 2 τα ειχε πετάξει στο πλάι της φωλιάς και δεν τα έβλεπα και γω τα έψαχνα στον πάτο...
το αλλο ζευγάρι σήμερα στο 4ο αυγό....

----------


## kostas salonika

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Συνεχιζουμε..παμε παρακατω..

----------

